# Good Basic Moisture Meter



## Puffball

I have one of these. I would agree it seems to work pretty well. Just make sure not to loose the little cheat-sheet laminated card that comes with it.

It also comes with a second set of pins that are a longer.


----------



## TheDane

I have had one of these for 4 or 5 years now … it has really served me well.


----------



## AZWoody

I have the same thing. Only thing is, I wished they had a more comprehensive list of species and which setting to use.
Luckily, I e-mailed them and asked them and they were able to tell me which setting to use and from there, I more or less can figure out which settings I need to do for some of the species I see more around this area.


----------



## jkinoh

Hey Matt. I don't think I ever saw an extra set of pins for mine. Makes me wonder if I accidentally threw in trash! I bought mine at least 8 or more years ago. How old is yours? Maybe they didn't start doing that until after I bought mine….which is the way it generally goes for me.


----------



## pintodeluxe

The extra pins are inside the moisture meter. Loosen one screw and separate the meter into two pieces, and you will see the 7/16" pins.


----------



## Puffball

As pintodeluxe noted, their inside the unit. They are a PITA to swap out IMO. 


> The extra pins are inside the moisture meter. Loosen one screw and separate the meter into two pieces, and you will see the 7/16" pins.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


----------



## jkinoh

I did take the meter apart and sure enough, they were there. Of course once I pulled both out, I really didn't pay that much attention to how they were stuck in there. Now I'll probably lose them!


----------

